# Redirect in first connection to internet



## tazzy (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi everybody,

I`m beginer in freebsd firewall and I realy need find solution for my problem.
I need redirect users to one web page (I know this) in first tine when I start Internet Explorer or any other browser.
On the second time whem I start browser or retype web address I would like to go to the web addredd what I want.

I hope that my explanation is understandable.

Thanks, Roman


----------

